# Sticky  Newbie on Short Protocol



## Sunshine777

Hello to you all.

I am very new to all of this so please forgive me if I should be looking elsewhere.

I am starting short protocol soon and was wondering roughly how much time you need off work, whether you have to have daily blood tests and if so, for how long?  I am going to St Mary's in Manchester.

Thank-you in advance for any info, I am fairly new in my job and am getting very worried about all of this, when really I should be trying to stay unstressed!! 

Thank-you


----------



## Tricksy

Hi Sunshine, don't worry about posting in the wrong place. No where is wrong but if the mods think that you will get a better response else where they will move you  

I am about to start my 4th cycle and this time, for the first time I am doing the flare/short protocol. I can give you my experiences from my previous cycles as they will be much the same. Bear in mind that each clinic differs in their approach but with me Isis do this..... Baseline on day 1/2 of your period, this involves the dildo cam and don't worry about bleeding as they have done it hundreds of times. As long as everything is ok you will start stimming the same day. I am going to be on quite a high dose of gonal f, 450mg so I have blood tests and a scan every other day. If you are lucky enough to have your clinic close to you then you could try and fit these appts in in your lunch hour, no one will know any different then. I work up until the day before egg collection, I then take between a week and 2 weeks off, normally 10 days. If I needed to then I could cut that down to a week but some people go straight back to work, I personally don't think I could but its down to how you feel. 

Have you told your work about your treatment? If not then if you could you get your doctor to sign you off for a gynae procedure?? I know that some girls have been signed off like this, then your employer is none the wiser. If you are employed by a bloke and just says its girly problems that normally shuts them up   I am vey lucky that a majority of my clients (I'm self employed) know about our treatment and are really supportive and don't mind me nipping out for appts during stimming.

Good luck and fingers crossed for you

Tricksy


----------



## ctm

Hi,

I have just had a short protocol and test Thursday.

I had a day 21 scan before I was due to start, I then started stims on day 2. After 5 injections I went in for a scan. I was scanned again a couple of days later but due to the follies being slow, I did have to have scans every day and during the latter part of it, I had daily blood tests  I only have the day of EC off as I only work in an office so only sit down all day!

Fingers crossed for your cycle!


----------



## Sunshine777

Hello to you both and thank-you for your replies.  Good Luck to you both too.

It's a tricky one with a new job - have to play it by ear I guess.  At the end of the day the treatment is far more important so I will have to go with that.


----------



## kitten77

hi sunshine. 

it is hard about time off. i have had 4 tx and twice i have gone back to work and twice i have had 3 weeks off. work have been supportive until now when this time when i asked for time off (granted its been 1 week holiday and 2 weeks signed off sick by doc with gyne procedure, even tho boss knows its ivf) that they said that this is the last time, which i found rather hard as how dare they tell me what i can and cant do!!!!!! 

as it is, i was planning on going back to work anyway if i needed a next tx as tried 2 fresh cycles with time off, maybe going back to work will work.  anyway, im now going on the short protocol, i have always been on the long one, so with the short one im not to sure what to expect, with the long one i didnt have to go in for many scans etc, but im not to sure about this one. 

but my view on it is, shove work, i know its an important part in life (and saving up for txs!!) but when it comes down to it it is the most least important thing in my life and if they dont like me having time off tough. 

GOOD Luck hun.


----------



## livity k

Hi 
I had the short proctocol and because I have PCOS and was at risk of OHSS I was monitored daily for blood tests or scans (at ACU at UCH london) Its a great clinic but busy and you often have to wait also not always poss to get the time slot that would work best for you. I'm now waiting for ET ( sat or mon) I did find that the drugs made me feel quite emotional.

I chose to take two weeks off work as unpaid leave, but that is partly because I'm a special needs teacher and it would have been very difficult to cover me for mornings only and also very stressful for me keeping to times, My headteacher has been fantastic but I had to write to the governors who wrote me a pretty sniffy letter but I can live with that.

Its half term next week- bonus- but I think I'm going to try and get signed off for the week after as my class are pretty full on ( 6-7 yr old severly autistic boys) and I couldn't face feeling that someting that happened at work could affect my chance of getting pregnant.

I have to phone up today to let the head know- not looking forward to it.

Good luck with all your treatment. Hope this ramble is useful! 

K


----------

